# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Patio pvc enclosure

## opalmagic

Hi, 
I'm getting quotes for a patio to be enclosed with metal framed PVC blinds. 
My question is about the best panel size because of wind factor. 
One company uses all panels of 1.3 metres wide only, and another company uses panels of 1.8 and wider(according to the available measurements of the patio.).  
Considering how the wind whips the 2 _currently installed  PVC roll-up blinds_ around, I'm wondering if the wider panels (which have a nicer appearance)   could be more of a wind damage factor than the narrower panels. I would have sliding doors in either case.
One end blind would measure 2970 - half of which would be a sliding door. The longest side is almost 6. meters wide, with 2 large sliding doors meeting in the middle - where the current metal upright is. 
Both companies offer an 8 year warranty. 
Thanks, I'd be grateful for any advice, 
Cheers, 
opalmagic

----------

